# Locked 2004 X5



## Tony Egan (Nov 1, 2013)

How do you open the back tailgate when you have locked your keys in the car. I have been told that you need to drill a hole under the light strip at the base of the tailgate, but where? Can anyone help?
Tony Egan


----------



## effduration (Nov 11, 2008)

first off you should have a second key.....

And no you shouldn't drill the tailgate.. You should get a locksmith to unlock it for you. He might wedge a door slightly and reach in and trip the central locking button (if it works) or try to pull a door handle, or try something else. 

After all this failed, I think I would break the rear door glass before I drill the tailgate. g


----------



## Tony Egan (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi E,
Thanks for replying I did end up getting a Tow Truck operator to come out and wedge the door and all is good. A couple of years ago we did have a similar problem after driving a long distance and stopping at a supermarket only to come out and find that the key would not work at all either electrically or manually and yes we finally smashed the rear passenger window! Oh for those simple old bombs that never had any issues with door locks.
Thanks again
Tony


----------

